# The meat haul *warning graphic*



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

The biggest one I ever did so far. I had to grab a larger freezer to hold it all. After figuring out the numbers, I was able to feed him for $60 for this month and $60 for next month which is great because Orijen here runs $100 a bag.

Pork Cheek









Beef Lung









Turkey Necks










Ground Turkey









Lamb Heads









I also got chicken feet, ground beef, ground chicken, chicken carcasses and a few other items I forgot to picture.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

None of that was creepy till I got to the lamb heads! LMBO! I can't wait till I can convince the hubby to move feeding the dogs RAW.....


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Orijen runs $100 a bag?! Holy cow, I looked at that the other day (I don't feed it; I feed TOTW because it's good but cheaper) and it was about $45 for the largest bag, and I thought that was outrageous. Would love to be able to feed RAW but I don't have any place to put a deep freezer. Looks like a nice, big, haul!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

WHOA!!! I was fine until the lamb heads. I think Koda would run away from that too.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Those lamb heads are AWSOME!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I always thought raw was more expensive than a good quality kibble. I pay $78.00 plus taxes for a large bag of Origin fish. The chicken is about $10.00 a bag cheaper. A bag lasts us a month.

And those lamb heads are gross.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Okay, so my questions is what do the dogs do with the teeth if you feed them the head? Do they chew off the teeth and swallow them??


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok so does the lamb head on the far right have gold fillings?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

ShenzisMom said:


> Those lamb heads are AWSOME!


If i had those, I'd lord-of-flies them on either side of my mail box


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

LOL, Yeah, They just scrape the meat off. I want to use them for Halloween


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing about the teeth?


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Not sure on the teeth. I was just gunna let him chew the meat off and the tongue...yum


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

The deer head Dakota finished off recently she ate everything except the teeth. She ate the mouth and snout. But the teeth were in broken "chunks" laying in a small scattered pile. By chunks, I mean, picture a line of 4 or 5 teeth attached to the bone. Like she'd break off the jaw, clean it of meat and anything she found tasty, then spat out the teeth. 

She eats bunny, rabbit and chicken heads though. Today's squirrel for lunch... dude, its the coolest thing to watch her eat her meals. So impressive. Anyhow- For whatever reason, she enjoyed a ground hog for a few days, and returned the head, neatly chewed right up the base of its skull. Yep, she returned it. I had carried it way out to the back of the yard to let her eat. Ate everything else without a trace left. But the head, skin, teeth, fur, eyes EVERYTHING sitting right side up right outside the side door on the step. I about had a heart attack. Opened the door and nearly stepped on the darn thing!! Took me a second to realize what it was, haha.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Thru the Viewfinder said:


> The deer head Dakota finished off recently she ate everything except the teeth. She ate the mouth and snout. But the teeth were in broken "chunks" laying in a small scattered pile. By chunks, I mean, picture a line of 4 or 5 teeth attached to the bone. Like she'd break off the jaw, clean it of meat and anything she found tasty, then spat out the teeth.


Thanks! I was wondering about that.....


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Awesome! I wish I could find access to the fun stuff for my guys...Best i've gotten was veal hearts & tripe. I almost got beef kidney but the store was out of them. The lamb heads are cool.. On a side note its funny to see how some animals grow differently lamb head on left has perfect nostrels but funky lower teeth, middle one looked perfect all around and the right head def had some issues with its nasal passages and rotten teeth!!!


----------

